# Is it worth it?



## Zaven (Jun 1, 2005)

I didn't know that making your own gear was as popular as what it was.  Seems that one could learn how under a relatively short amount of time.

Say you spent $200 on Test C from a source.  40cc's

How much...as an average could you possibley save if ya made your own.
(Not counting time involved to make product)...but do figure in total of supplies...etc...

Those of ya that are experieced in doing this.........do you find it overall cheaper?


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 1, 2005)

It's obviously cheaper to make your own gear....i just dont' trust myself enough to make it correctly since the environment has to be just right the mixtures and so on.


----------



## ronnier38930 (Jun 1, 2005)

You need to have a very clean and sterile environment to make your own gear.  Who knows how clean and sterile the UG labs really are. I am sure there are some UG's that make the gear in the kitchen, dining room table......who really knows.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 1, 2005)

I just actually found out how cheap it was ater I posted....." holy shit "  It's alot cheaper.


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah just remember you're injecting your potential home brew INTO your body.  Money isn't the only thing to be concerned about...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 2, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Yeah just remember you're injecting your potential home brew INTO your body.  Money isn't the only thing to be concerned about...




but all these domestic UG labs are making it in their homes as well...remember that......first cycle i ever did was homebrew that i made


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 2, 2005)

you can save a huge amount of money if ya buy the supplies in bulk and make numerous batches.  the powders can be purchased very cheap if you find the right source for them.


----------



## gettin_big (Jun 3, 2005)

any examples of the safest place to make it?
I mean I doubt any of these ug's on here actually have a big lab, i would say they are doing it in the bedroom as well


----------



## Nomad (Jun 3, 2005)

Its hard enough keeping the gear under wraps from the wifey, if I start having beakers & empty vials laying around I think she will get suspicious.  ..I agree you can get powders cheap but UG stuff is pretty cheap already (50ML of Test/EQ or Nan for $100)...personally I think its worth the xtra for quality (BD or human grade)


----------



## gettin_big (Jun 3, 2005)

$100 for 50ml?? Haven't seen that yet 
saw $140 for 50


----------



## gettin_big (Jun 3, 2005)

shoot me a pm if you can with who has those prices


----------



## Nomad (Jun 3, 2005)

ygpm


----------



## Zaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Yeah just remember you're injecting your potential home brew INTO your body.  Money isn't the only thing to be concerned about...


true.........but I think I'll eventually take my chances..


----------



## Zaven (Jun 4, 2005)

gettin_big said:
			
		

> any examples of the safest place to make it?
> I mean I doubt any of these ug's on here actually have a big lab, i would say they are doing it in the bedroom as well


I agree


----------



## Little Man (Jul 29, 2005)

i have been readin about it and thinking about it. i am just gonna study more for now. plus i still have to find the powders


----------

